# Back to the Trainer!



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

It started to get warmer here in south central PA, but this past week has us back down to the 40's through the day! I suppose I was expecting better weather but I don't know why! I've lived in this area all my life. Oh, well... Hopefully soon.


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Forecast is 2" of snow near Baltimore. It sucks.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

We were staying near Burnt Cabins this past weekend. It barely made it above freezing on Saturday. I'm ready for this to be over.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

Low 40's all week this week with cold rain the last several days of this one!!!


----------



## johnsvt (Sep 21, 2010)

this weather sucks A$$


----------



## mike. (Oct 18, 2010)

Made it out two weeks ago, but still manage to get some windburn. Staying inside for a bit longer.


----------



## gtrdave (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been road riding on the past 2 Tuesdays and did the Icicle Century this past Saturday, but it has been cooler than normal. Still, I'd much rather be a little cold on the bike outside than stuck in the trainer in the basement.
If it's windy, though, I'll stay in and watch Spinervals videos down in the cave.


----------

